# Nutro & Blue Buffalo making pets sick?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I thought I'd post this here since it seems relatively new and it doesn't look like anything has been recalled yet.

There have been recent reports of dogs and cats getting sick on Blue Buffalo and Nutro.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/blue_buffalo.html
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

I'm a bit upset because Tinkerball's food mix includes Nutro, AND because I almost bought Blue Buffalo three days ago on the recommendation of a friend with a hedgehog, but didn't end up picking it up in the end because I forgot my debit card.

AND because I had a half-bag of Nutro that was about to expire, and since Tinkerball doesn't actually eat that much, I gave it to a friend with a cat and her cat loved it and she ended up buying more.

I'll be tossing the food and selecting a different brand (there are two other types of cat food in the mix, so it shouldn't upset her stomach I don't think?? ), but I'm seriously in debt right now and I'm angry that I have to waste like $50 worth of food because pet food manufacturers are so sketchy. I'd rather toss the food than risk hurting my hedgehog, though.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

And now that I think about it... I added the Nutro in November... and yesterday I noticed her wobbling... I'm probably just freaking myself out, but... :S


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

My pets eat blue and have no problems with it(dogs and one hedgehog). The pets that get sick probably have allergies to it.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

This is what is wrong with a kibble only based diet.

Blue Buffalo and Purina are in a war. I don't know what is true anymore. I just saw something on Facebook about how Purina puppy chow is killing dogs. They are suing each other all the time. 
Nutro hasn't been good since the 1990's. When a big company buys a healthy brand they always go cheap and the quality goes out the door. It happened to IAMS. 

My next hedgie is going to eat Honest Kitchen and Nara meatballs. Maybe a few kibble but not as a staple (of course she will be transitioned slowly and if she actually eats it!) 

Aflter reading so much about nutrition, I don't think kibble only is the right thing for hedgies.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Which Honest Kitchen product would you recommend for hedgies?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Whatever one they'll eat! :lol:

I ordered the trial sizes and she ate more of the Prowl--the chicken one for cats. I still have about a 1/3 of a box left. :-(

Since it's not kibble, you could go with the dog food too. Even though the protein is high, since you're mixing it with water, it's OK.

They also have base mixes that you add the protein to--meat, eggs or even cottage cheese.

You can google around and see if you can get a coupon code for free shipping. Also, Amazon in the US sells it.


----------



## mynerva (Jan 3, 2015)

MomLady said:


> Whatever one they'll eat! :lol:
> 
> I ordered the trial sizes and she ate more of the Prowl--the chicken one for cats. I still have about a 1/3 of a box left. :-(
> 
> ...


 Do you know what the stats are once you mix it? That stuff looks AWESOME but I also worry about feeding my girl too much fat in her diet.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I work at petsmart. Our company is supposed to really push blue buffalo but I HATE this food. It is garbage for the price. My animals eat pro plan and do fantastic on it.


----------

